# Homozygous APHA Stallions



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of any homozygous tobiano, overo, or tovero APHA western pleasure stallions that are not sorrel/chestnut? I'm trying to find one with Invitatation Only in the pedigree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I suppose it doesn't have to be homozygous. I just don't want a SPB Sorrel foal. For homozygous I have found "Invite The Artist" so far. Otherwise his sire "Special Invitation is on my list beside not being homozygous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry! Spelled the name wrong. It's Invitation Only. I'm looking for the in the stallion's pedigree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Even receiving white patterning genes is no guarantee that the foal will have any sort of visual expression, they could have no white at all or just "normal" white that doesn't meet APHA's dictated demands.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I realize there is a chance it could end up as a SPB, but if I can find a stallion that might give me some pattern that would be great. So far, I'm not having much luck even finding what I want as of yet. I'm in no hurry to find it, but it seems like most IO stallions are sorrel paint or quarter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

He Thinks He's Special is a nice bay tobiano stallion with Invitation Only breeding: He Thinks Hes Special
He's got a live color foal guarantee, so if you happen to end up with a solid baby, you at least get your money back. And I don't know where you're from, but he's standing in KY so if the mare is bred and foals there your baby would be eligible for the KY breeder incentive fund.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you looking for Homozygous black as well?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots more pictures on his facebook page: He Thinks Hes Special | Facebook


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Spotted said:


> Are you looking for Homozygous black as well?


He doesn't have to be homozygous black, but it would be nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ink said:


> He Thinks He's Special is a nice bay tobiano stallion with Invitation Only breeding: He Thinks Hes Special
> He's got a live color foal guarantee, so if you happen to end up with a solid baby, you at least get your money back. And I don't know where you're from, but he's standing in KY so if the mare is bred and foals there your baby would be eligible for the KY breeder incentive fund.


Thank you for the info! I will have to look him up. I'm not too far from him at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep them coming please.  I'm making a list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a list of the stallions I've heard of and suggested.









He Thinks Hes Special


























All Time Fancy










Almost Too Fancy










By Appointment Only










Indian Warpath










John Simon











Special Invitation










Invite The Artist










Does anyone have a favorite?


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I am in LOVE with All Time Fancy! I'm planning on breeding my mare to him in a few years. Can't wait!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

All Time Fancy is pretty nice. I really like He Thinks He's Special and Invite The Artist. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm quite partial to John Simon and Invite The Artist. He Thinks He's Special has funky hind legs, I think he's camped out and his hindquarter is shaped funny. Think of it this way, if he was solid bay would he still be a stallion? Probably not. The others are nice too. I really like John Simon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whoa, I love By Appointment Only and Invite the Artist. Nice horses!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

kassierae said:


> I'm quite partial to John Simon and Invite The Artist. He Thinks He's Special has funky hind legs, I think he's camped out and his hindquarter is shaped funny. Think of it this way, if he was solid bay would he still be a stallion? Probably not. The others are nice too. I really like John Simon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agree:wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I just rather seen where you seen where he was camped out. His hidquarters are funny because of he's camped out. I can see where it would make a difference it they weren't. Do anyone know what causes camp besides breeding it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

The hind legs are essentially too long, from what I understand. I could be wrong, though. It's a fault that I would avoid breeding, I do know that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I just inquired on Invite The Artist and received an untouched conformation picture. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this for breeding to your mare? I would make sure on her frame test as that can and will cut down the number of stallions if she is positive...


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Eventually. I will probably have a test done before I decide anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It would probably be good to have it done before looking at stallions as you would then know right off the bat if some of the studs you are looking at are worth even going any further...


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

If you breed to a stallion whose negative for frame and the mare is positive isn't there a chance the foal to have frame?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes there is. There is a 50% chance the foal having frame.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I would say either He Thinks He's Special or Invite The Artist, because they look.the least like painted Thoroughbreds. 
Breeding frame to non-frame could produce a foal with frame that will need to be tested prior to breeding, but you won't have a dead foal.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I suppose will get her tested. The test is called LWOs? Or OWLs? I can't remember but its $25 I know that. I'm betting she is possitive because her sire has plenty of chromes just like his half brothers. I could post pictures to prove that. She has a white spot on her foot that only shows up during the summer so....I'm taking bets lol

I know Invite The Artist is negative, but she's probably possitive. If I'm breeding to a negative I should be more secure if she is possitive right besides the 50% chance?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You should be 100% positive. There is not much more heart breaking amd losing a foal shortly after birth because a breeder didn't do their homework. 
The guy in my avatar is out of two CA carriers, and he luckily managed to fall into that 25% chance of being clear, but many of his half siblings have been euthanised due to un-responsible breeding.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is the test for you - LWO - Lethal White Overo Testing


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I suppose will get her tested. The test is called LWOs? Or OWLs? I can't remember but its $25 I know that. I'm betting she is possitive because her sire has plenty of chromes just like his half brothers. I could post pictures to prove that. She has a white spot on her foot that only shows up during the summer so....I'm taking bets lol
> 
> I know Invite The Artist is negative, but she's probably possitive. If I'm breeding to a negative I should be more secure if she is possitive right besides the 50% chance?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Get her tested, it's only $25 and it costs a lot more than that to euthanize the foal. 

I just bought a mare who had been bred to a World Champion. I have a thread looking for info on him. Unfortunately, I didn't get good news. He's an OLWS carrier AND is N/H for HYPP. The mare is overo, and her previous owner told me she'd lost a foal to OLWS, so I knew she was a carrier when I bought her. I didn't count on someone being so ignorant or so greedy that they'd breed her to another carrier PLUS add in the possibility of HYPP and so I get to handle the dirty work if the foal is Lethal White. SWEET.......NOT! :twisted: I would NEVER have bred to the stallion this mare is in foal to, just plain irresponsible.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

That's not a good situation at all.

I plan to get her tested. I don't need a dead foal from frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> That's not a good situation at all.
> 
> I plan to get her tested. I don't need a dead foal from frame.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If she is a frame carrier, just make absolutely sure the stallion is not a frame carrier. The resulting foal will not be lethal white if only one parent carries frame. You just have a 50% chance that the foal will also be a frame carrier :wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

He's been officially been tested negative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> He's been officially been tested negative.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then if that is who you want to breed your mare to, her frame status won't matter. Her frame status will only matter if you are looking to breed to a stallion who hasn't been tested.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am breeding Whiskey to Invite the Artist this spring - can't wait to see the cross...


----------

